# Making Woodpeckers Locking Rings Readable



## skeeter (Apr 2, 2009)

smart smart smart


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

Great idea!


----------



## araldite (Jan 29, 2009)

I just got a set of those myself. I'm gonna go ahead and do that. Thanks for making life a bit easier.


----------



## PoppyJo (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey everybody, anyone looking for a reasonable router table, check out RT1000.com. Very, Very reasonable, its made in Canada and with the shipping charge, It can't be beat. I have one myself and I think I paid under $300 delivered. Joe is one nice guy to deal with, say hello for me.


----------



## PoppyJo (Sep 2, 2010)

Nay on the black marker!!! Stay with the White, you won't be sorry.


----------



## KrisKoenig (Jul 30, 2010)

Another trick I learned a long time ago from role playing dice is to use crayons. Use a contrasting color and rub it into the engraved letters with some force. Then you can just rub the extra off with a rag. Easy to apply, easy to see, easy to repair.


----------



## Holt (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice trick. We used to do the same thing with the dice used in playing Dungeons and Dragons back before they started inking those 8-20 sided dice


----------



## RogerRichard (Jun 11, 2021)

This is more a question. Is there room underneath to put a label?


----------

